# Will Zebra 2/Zebra HZ be NKS?



## jononotbono (Mar 3, 2019)

Title says it all really. Just wondering if U-He Zebra 2 and HZ will be NKS at some point?


----------



## Ben H (Mar 3, 2019)

Given that Zebra 3 is not far away, I am guessing that they may not bother with NKS support for version 2.

Also given that most u-he software received an NKS update and sale, I'm not so sure how likely it would be.

That said, you can roll your own NKS presets pretty easilly with Preset Magician: https://presetmagician.com/

I have not tried it personally yet, but Zebra 2 is listed in the supported plugins list.

Thread about Preset Magician on KVR here:
https://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=514425


----------



## MisteR (Mar 3, 2019)

I believe Urs confirmed on KVR that the Zebra code goes back too far to make NKS conversion reasonable. Not sure if he’s said anything directly regarding Z3.


----------

